# Composing with Hans Zimmer Strings & Hans Zimmer Piano



## musophrenic (Nov 27, 2021)

Hope everyone's doing well! I just posted a video about these two Spitfire libraries from the Hans Zimmer range, just diving into the ways I like to use them. I figured they might be useful to folks over here, especially with all the sales happening right now. 

I've added chapters so you can easily hop around as per your interest, cause the video covers quite a bit. I probably should have broken it up into separate videos, but hey, here we are 😝

Hope you find it at least entertaining, if not helpful!


----------



## tivermusic (Feb 3, 2022)

I really dig how you explain your approach to mic mixes! It's kind of crazy how much you can do with one patch alone!


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 4, 2022)

This is timely 8-)


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi @musophrenic ,

Thanks for posting this video about HZ Strings. 

I really like the fact that I can have 20 Celli on the right, and 20 Celli on the left, and a lot of mic options to get a unique, and very full sounding Celli section. Although I find having a lot of mics enabled can cause performance issues. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

